# Is my DVD-drive supported?



## Lasse (Feb 18, 2011)

How can I find out if there is a kernel module for: 
	
	



```
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203P/SB00> at ata6-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
```
? Or do I have to build a custom kernel? I am using FreeBSD 8.1 - RELEASE amd64.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

It's supported by default in the GENERIC kernel (device atapicd).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 18, 2011)

I think that atapicd / atapicam is on GENERIC KERNEL. But you can do a custom KERNEL CONFIG. This will help you I guess: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html


----------



## Lasse (Feb 18, 2011)

So the DVD-drive is supported in the kernel. But I get this message when starting k3b:
No CD/DVD writer found.

```
K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other 
K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.
```

Lasse


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15

Yes, that's the Gnome FAQ but the problem and it's solution is the same.


----------

